# what ever happend to drive-in theaters



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 24, 2006)

*as i was getting stoned i thought what ever happend to drive-in theaters? i remember when i was a kid we wen't all the time. we would walk in through the back with a beerball and get fucked up. where i live you gotta drive like 100 or so miles to go to one now.  do any of you have a drive-in where you live or close by? what are your memories?*


----------



## Mutt (Feb 24, 2006)

Hell yeah. I remember loading up the truck and parking in the back with a quarter barrel of bud and tons of smoke. Never really watched the movie though.


----------



## pranicfever (Feb 24, 2006)

there is a drive in like... 20 miles from me.... good times..


----------



## puffadder (Feb 24, 2006)

The few that are around now have a setup whereby you tune your car stereo to a certain station to pick up the movie sound. That's bound to be better because I remember at least one circumstance where a carload of us overindulged and tried to drive off with the little grey speakerbox still hanging onto the window. Needless to say, the window of the car didn't survive the episode.


----------



## rasta (Mar 2, 2006)

about 50 miles ,me and the old lady go about 2 3 times a year (still fun fooling around in the car ,only there so small now )


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 2, 2006)

rasta said:
			
		

> about 50 miles ,me and the old lady go about 2 3 times a year (still fun fooling around in the car ,only there so small now )


What's so small now? Hell, I've had that problem my whole life.

Hhahahaahaha


----------



## rasta (Mar 2, 2006)

the back seat silly


----------



## FaTal1 (Mar 2, 2006)

drive in sound cool as hell i never been to one but i wanna go to one all budded out and still smoke some more hot boxing the car


----------



## GanjaGuru (Mar 2, 2006)

Ok ya got me started here.
When I was in high school drive-ins were where we'd be on a Fri. or Sat. nite.
Me and about 3 or 4 other friends.
When they chraged per person someone (or 2)  would always hide in the trunk.  Eventually they charged by the car instead.
Monster movies were the big thing back then.  And westerns.
Then, when I graduated and got my own car and started dating, mmmmm.
Because drive-ins were passion pits.  It was a safe place for teens to go and neck.
To keep patrons from getting carried away, the drive-ins in my area hired a guy or two who would walk patrols through the lot, wearing long white coats.
I didn't go much when I was married, but about the time I got divorced vans started getting real popular.  So I bought one, fixed it up inside with cabinets and a bed and buddy I was in business.
Vans were relegated to the last few rows in the drive-in (because of their size).  We parked backwards and opened the rear doors.
The had abandoned the white coat patrols by then, so anything went.

And besides sex there's a lot of other stuff you could do that you can't do at (most) walk-ins.
Like drinking beer, smoking pot, being naked and talking.

-The sound system sucked.
-The food from the snack bar was atrocious.


----------



## Wasted (Jul 8, 2006)

Theres adrive in like5miles from me. I dont go alot, but theyre really cheap its like 2 movies for $5


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 8, 2006)

Wasted,Sounds like a good deal!!

mmmm...BTG i was thinking of the same thing a few days ago theres only 1 in the whole island its cheap its $2.00 the ticket lol and they take not to old movies so its not bad(only 1 movie tho)...i have lots of memories when i was younger like eating some cheesdogs with a coke and moskitos killing me!!!! but after a few years now i go with my girlfirend and since its private (your in your own car) lite a fat one and lean back and watch the movie


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 8, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> Ok ya got me started here.
> When I was in high school drive-ins were where we'd be on a Fri. or Sat. nite.
> Me and about 3 or 4 other friends.
> When they chraged per person someone (or 2) would always hide in the trunk. Eventually they charged by the car instead.
> ...


 
HEy Ganja Looks like you had a great time!!!!!


----------



## rockydog (Jul 8, 2006)

I went to one when I was a kid just before they closed it down, now there is one about 20 miles from me. It isnt like the old ones though


----------



## Devilweed (Jul 8, 2006)

I saw Appollo 13 in a drive in THeater.  I think there is still one in Cape Cod where I go every year. I dont know if there are any within 3000 miles of me!


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jul 8, 2006)

Isn't there only like 1 or 2 in Canada? One is in Ontario I believe.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 8, 2006)

Perhaps it's some sort of primal thing. Trying to get back to where you were concieved.

I'll bet tens of thousands of children were concieved in drive-in movies.

Thank god they don't put "Place of conception" on birth certificates.

"Drive-in movie" would fill a lot of blanks.

Hahahahahahaaha

Damn I miss those places! Did anyone ever really watch the movies?


----------



## bigbudz (Jul 8, 2006)

There's a couple in driving distance for me... one bout 10 min away and the other bout a half hour trip. Me and the hubby were just talkin bout goin to one last night


----------



## ganjabanned (Jul 8, 2006)

purple_chronic said:
			
		

> HEy Ganja Looks like you had a great time!!!!!


 
What killed drive-ins?
Cable tv.  And VCR's.
Cause with new movies on cable & tape, you could get away with even more than you could at a drive-in, like go to the bathroom naked, all in the comfort of your own home.


----------



## Hick (Jul 8, 2006)

> Thank god they don't put "Place of conception" on birth certificates.


..a chick asked me one time, what sign I was concieved under. After a moment to think on it, I replied "KEEP OFF THE GRASS"..


----------



## IRISH (May 13, 2008)

reading through the forum, i found this cool thread. and btw hick, thats some funny stuff.  now-a-days, i dont think there are any drive ins left, i may be wrong. i would'nt doubt if i was concieved in one,lol... well people, you will now know how much of a hillbilly i am ; this may not be the drive in , but i have a device we like to call tree-bo.  i have an old magnavox wooden t.v. , you know the type , big 'ol wooden box. well, i built a tree stand about 10 foot up in a tree in my back yard , and i put my t.v. up there in the summer , and the 'ol lady , and i sit out back and watch movies on hot summer nights.  nostalgia...  maybe we were concieved in the drive-ins' of old.  long live the tree-bo...


----------



## SmokinMom (May 13, 2008)

They are coming back!

There's one about 40 miles from me, and it's just a few years old.  My family LOVES going.  And the prices are great.  $2 for kids, and $6 for adults.  That includes BOTH movies.


----------



## maineharvest (May 13, 2008)

I got two in my area and I go atleast a couple times every summer.  They are nasty and rundown but I enjoy it so much more than sitting in a movie theater.  I wish there were more around, I gotta drive about twenty minutes to get there.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 13, 2008)

I have one a few miles away. Been there for years. 8 bucks a car load, 2 movies. It's one of the few places I can take the kids that I used to go to when I was a kid. I might go this weekend.


----------



## Brouli (May 13, 2008)

i have one 3 miles away and anther like 10.



i liked couse u can smoke


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 14, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *as i was getting stoned i thought what ever happend to drive-in theaters? i remember when i was a kid we wen't all the time. we would walk in through the back with a beerball and get fucked up. where i live you gotta drive like 100 or so miles to go to one now.  do any of you have a drive-in where you live or close by? what are your memories?*



The only one I know of anymore is about 40 minutes from my place.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jul 16, 2008)

just going thru older threads... ya... there's minimal drive-ins in Canada, I think... at least, I used to live by one of the only one's in BC... until it got torn down for the highway and townhouses a few years ago. went to that drive in for a little over 30 years... them's were good times... especially pulling in with the pickup truck backwards and putting the bass tubes in the box with us in lawn chairs smoking fatties and drink'n 'da beers - 'ta hell with the concession stand - total ripoff... and no beer or dubes


----------



## rodwv (Jul 16, 2008)

when i was in highschool i told my mom that me and a few friends were going to a local drive in and she gave me afunny look. i couldnt figure out why until a few days later when i found out that in her day it showed only porn and mostly gay porn.she was relieved when i told her it showed mainstream movies now.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 16, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *as i was getting stoned i thought what ever happend to drive-in theaters? i remember when i was a kid we wen't all the time. we would walk in through the back with a beerball and get fucked up. where i live you gotta drive like 100 or so miles to go to one now. do any of you have a drive-in where you live or close by? what are your memories?*


 

yeah there ae not many left...be sure to read site rules on foul language..lol.. ..we go to one in the summer and its like a 30 min drive


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Jul 17, 2008)

When i was a young'n we had 5 of them within 20 miles of my home and today there are only 2 of those left.But they are still fun to go to one of my fav. memorys was seeing ROCKY and then watching my 2 buddies out there slugging it out like they were in the movie crazy times....take care


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jul 17, 2008)

I remember being a little kid and watching the Muppet movies at the drive in. A 20' tall "Animal" (remember him, he was cool!!!) gets your attention on those big screens. LOL.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 17, 2008)

We still have a couple here by me  LOL the mods used potty mouths LOL shame shame but who am i to care id say it too if the filter wouldnt catch me


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 17, 2008)

what happen? not to worry, ya all can do what I did,  I have 89 black blazer 4x2, alright...  I got 42'' flat screen tv, and dvd player,  also 1400 watt power invert. box  hooked up , put tv stand on my front hood and get in the truck  sit back, pack a bowl,    we even can hook up video game hmm i wanna wii and do that rear of my truck and play hard!! haha  more private and anywhere we go  nice!!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 17, 2008)

We Lost our drive-in about 4 yrs ago and I am a die hard for drive-in and the o'lady and I use to go 2 a month and always had a blast !!
Were else can u take food and drink & Smoke to watch a show ? 

Drive-in r lost because people don't want to drive home after midnight and have to deal with the Cops these days..


----------



## MichiganDude (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh man, I love this thread!  I grew up near a drive in, called the Midway, because it was midway between the two towns.  It was great in HS...my buddies would get someone to buy us some beers, we would grab a few dubes, and it honestly didn't matter what was on...EVERYTHING looks great at the drive in! 

I recently took my wife to the drive in a few years ago, and we saw Taledega Nights.  It was AWESOME!  

Sadly, there is nothing in this neck of Michigan that I'm aware of.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 24, 2009)

HI,

I found this website that has a state by state listing of operating and 'dead' drive in theatres...   Way more than I thought there still were but the 'dead' drive in list is pretty sad cuz it dwarfs the still in operation list...

hXXp://www.driveintheater.com/drivlist.htm

I remember going with some pals when we were about 16 to see some wacky 70's 'R' Rated flick that had a gal who's puddy poo sang...    We snuck in and got caught so then we stood at the barbed wire fence and watched the rest of the aweful movie...


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 24, 2009)

MichiganDude said:
			
		

> Sadly, there is nothing in this neck of Michigan that I'm aware of.



Dude!

You're in luck...  next spring!


hXXp://www.driveintheater.com/list/michigan.htm


----------



## MichiganDude (Nov 25, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Dude!
> 
> You're in luck...  next spring!
> 
> ...



Nice find! Here's a little sumptin for it: :48:

There appears to be a couple nearby!


----------



## OGKushman (Nov 25, 2009)

3 within 20 miles of me....


----------



## ArtVandolay (Nov 25, 2009)

I wish I had a dollar for every movie I didn't see at the drive-in :hubba:.  Reminds me of a blonde joke...

Did you hear about the 2 blondes that froze to death at the drive-in?




They went to see Closed for the Winter


----------

